# how do i find out my isp?



## choppy (Mar 24, 2008)

a while back i had a problem with pipex / mac code / changing over to Be. they said the mac code was bein used and some other crap, but eventually i cancelled my net with pipex and they said that my net has finished.

BUT, my net has since STILL been working, yet i dont know why! so how can i know who my isp is? that danasoft graphic that some ppl have used to show pipex but if i check it now it doesnt show any isp just a blank space, any other methods?


----------



## sorehammer (Mar 24, 2008)

if your internet connection's working and your paying no one why worry free internet.


----------



## choppy (Mar 24, 2008)

yes true and thats what my brother keeps saying, but i dont wanna be made an example of for illegal internet usage!

btw i found this

Go to start menu > run > type in cmd > enter > type in tracert whirlpool.net.au > enter > the second line (sometimes first/third... one of those lines) will contain an ISP name. For example mine is nexthop.qld.iinet.net.au. 

guess what it says..tiscali ... great


----------



## Triprift (Mar 24, 2008)

If ya run speedtest ya isp should come up there


----------



## sorehammer (Mar 24, 2008)

You did your part and cancelled the account not your fault they left it on. Enjoy it while it lasts most likely will be turned of after a short while telewest did the same to me cannceled phone and internet but 3 months later still on then switched off with no action taken by them as it's their fault.


----------



## choppy (Mar 24, 2008)

why didnt i think of speedtest, well that confirms tiscali too.

yea true say and this has been going since january, just that i down*ehm*load a few things now n then...like 100gb / month like they once told me lol


----------



## sorehammer (Mar 24, 2008)

hit them as much as posible the internet should be free.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 24, 2008)

U lucky bugga like already said enjoy it man.


----------



## MiST91 (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah man, there fault! not yours.

Just like with my Orange broadband package (was Wanadoo when i first signed up) when i signed up, it were 1 month fully unlimited, then a 2GB usage limit after that, 4 years later its still unlimited  . And if they finally catch up and say "your downloading around 10-20GB or more a month and have been for the past 4 years, i will laugh at them and say "thats your fault, what do you want me to do about it?"


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 29, 2012)

Just go to command prompt and type 
	
	



```
ipconfig /all
```
. Then look at "_DNS Suffix Search List_" or "_Connection-specific DNS Suffix_".


----------

